# Belt Prices?



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

I just got off the phone with our local dealer and they quoted me a new belt for my 05 BF 750 at $96.44+tax. Is that on the high side or just the going rate for a kawasaki belt? Ive seen a DAYCO HD for $38 are they any good? Does anyone have any suggestions on belt brands or where to get one?


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

was that for a oem belt?


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Well I asked what brand and he said Kawasaki??? Is the DAYCO HD a piece of junk or just a good price?


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

well everyone claims that the oem belts are the best but that price seems to be about 40$ high


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

dont buy a dayco if you gonna put any type of load on it (oversize tires, more power)
you'll wish you just spent the money on a OEM belt.
you can get the OEM belt online for about 68 shipped.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

you can also check at an arctic cat dealer for an AC 650v2 or suzuki dealer for a twin peaks belt. all are the same belt but for some reason they are all priced differently


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

the oem ones usually run around $70


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Where can I get one shipped for $68? How much do the suzuki or arctic cat belts run?


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

my stealership has belts for i think 58.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I paid $83.76 for an OEM a couple months back from my local stealership...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Babbitsonline is 47.79 for the belt with 15 shipping.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Good find Phree.... I need to order a backup.


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Do the belts have a shelf life? I mean how long do you think an unused spare is good for? I am concerened about dry rotting.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow I just checked babbits and cheap cycle parts and it looks like belts have gone up quite a bit theyre both in the $80 neighborhood now. Anyone know any place thats selling them any cheaper now?


----------



## flushot70 (Jan 9, 2010)

nationalrepodepot.com has the oem kawi belts for 44.00 with free shipping. the listing is for the arctic cat v2's. they have a limited supply and will not be getting anymore in, so its while supplies last. got one last week it says kawasaki on the belt.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

thanks for that info!


----------



## flushot70 (Jan 9, 2010)

i just wanted to add that if your in a hurry to get your belt or any other item from that site you might want to look else where. they have alot of arctic cat items that they aquired from all the gander mountains that did away with their power sports dept. this company is not accostumed to the amount of volume that they are now handling. most items are close to 50% off but the trade off is slow shipping.


----------



## flushot70 (Jan 9, 2010)

this is the belt part no. 3201-242


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> dont buy a dayco if you gonna put any type of load on it (oversize tires, more power)
> you'll wish you just spent the money on a OEM belt.
> you can get the OEM belt online for about 68 shipped.


I'll second that.... NO DAYCO!!


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

I have replaced 2 on mine,The factory one i caught before it shreded on me, and the other one i had to pulled out of the woods on a benifit ride almost 5miles out of the woods because mine shreded on me going up the stepeast hill on the whole trail....that was the stock belt i then went to a severe duty belt witch is about 140.00 but it is much thicker and hopefully will do better for me!!....My Advise Go With the severe duty one, it will cost more but it does better too!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

NO such think as a OEM belt...only dealer belts...lmao.. sorry I had too!

Anyway...Our "OEM" belts are like $72 with tax. Oh...and for the record...I had our owner call Kawasaki last week....Friday I think it was...maybe Thursday. He talked to the manager of parts distribution at Kawie....The belts we get with the same logo and part number ARE the exact same as the OEM that comes on them. I let Scott read that post on HL..he forwarded it the guy....he said they had some bad info. If a different manufacture makes it it will have a sligtly different part number. We order ours from the main Kawie parts diagram that only dealers have on dealer trac....just a little FYI for everyone...lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> NO such think as a OEM belt...only dealer belts...lmao.. sorry I had too!
> 
> Anyway...Our "OEM" belts are like $72 with tax. Oh...and for the record...I had our owner call Kawasaki last week....Friday I think it was...maybe Thursday. He talked to the manager of parts distribution at Kawie....The belts we get with the same logo and part number ARE the exact same as the OEM that comes on them. I let Scott read that post on HL..he forwarded it the guy....he said they had some bad info. If a different manufacture makes it it will have a sligtly different part number. We order ours from the main Kawie parts diagram that only dealers have on dealer trac....just a little FYI for everyone...lol


That's what I thought. And if it doesn't say Kawasaki on the belt and/or it has a different part number...its a knock-off...and you don't want it...isn't that right Bootlegger?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

nmkawierider said:


> That's what I thought. And if it doesn't say Kawasaki on the belt and/or it has a different part number...its a knock-off...and you don't want it...isn't that right Bootlegger?


Yes Sir...you are correct. So I am still confused on what they are saying Dealer belt...:thinking: Oh Well...i guess he is just trying to sale HL's new 3GX belt...I heard it was a good belt though....but I would still rather have an "OEM"


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> Yes Sir...you are correct. So I am still confused on what they are saying Dealer belt...:thinking: Oh Well...i guess he is just trying to sale HL's new 3GX belt...I heard it was a good belt though....but I would still rather have an "OEM"


I don't know either except I sure am not going to spend all the time installing a new belt, cleaning up and servicing the clutches and setting the deflection just to have it turned into floss & chunkies the first time I pin it. I don't care what the belt costs...it just better last. Never heard of a 44-dollar OEM either. I heard the new HL belt is pretty good too. The first ones were short but I guess they was fixed. I still have one on those EPI XD in mine. Been almost 1000 miles now. Darn good belt IMO. Pricey at 120 though but worth it. Its about due though. Got a new OEM on the wall just waiting.


----------



## moonpie02 (Sep 15, 2009)

Has anyone bought a belt from this site by the part # given ? Part # says for 650 bike ? nationalrepodepot.com


----------

